# Halloween 2009!



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Since you had a movie theme you could be the Texas Chainsaw guy Or Mike Myers.


----------



## CharlieWinslow (Aug 16, 2008)

*Cool!*

You're right! That'd be so cool! But good Leatherface and Myers masks are hard to find, and the good ones are pricey... Well, keeping your movie theme idea in mind, I think I'll dress as Hannibal Lecter! I can find the mask at pretty much any store, and I only have to wear white clothes and backcomb my hair! Or I could be Billy the Puppet from Saw! I'd wear a suit and the mask that can also be found pretty much anywhere! But it's not the best mask I've seen either... Well, I could wear Billy the Puppet makeup instead, what do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Jimmi48 (Feb 22, 2009)

Paint a captain kirk mask white. done.


----------



## CharlieWinslow (Aug 16, 2008)

*Yeah*

Lol! Yeah, I know it's a Shatner mask, but then again, these are not that easy to find, at least, not in my town. Thanks


----------



## Jimmi48 (Feb 22, 2009)

Try ebay.
That'll do the trick.


----------



## CharlieWinslow (Aug 16, 2008)

*Thanks*

Good idea, but I think my choice is gonna be inbetween Billy and Hannibal for this year! How are you gonna dress up?


----------



## CharlieWinslow (Aug 16, 2008)

And how are you gonna dress up?


----------



## Jimmi48 (Feb 22, 2009)

I go nuthin' yet.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

How about The Joker Nurse! 

That's from the last batman film with Heath Ledger










Not too technical or expensive. The makeup may be a little tricky but you have plenty of time to practice.

A red wig, nurse's outfit with cap. Use a pair of keds and just plain socks.

That's what I am thinking about at this point


----------



## CharlieWinslow (Aug 16, 2008)

*Lol!*

Lol! That's a good one!  One of my friends dressed like that last Halloween!


----------

